# Suche gute Kneipen / Bars in Deutschland



## MR K (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute ich weiß es ist nich der richtige Ort aber ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr ein paar nette kneiben/Bars kennt ich fahre durch ganz Deutschland und finde kaum welche also könntet ihr mir plz ein paar adressen posten Thx schonmal und hier ist mein favorit *edit by Ahramanyu*


Thx leute


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Oktober 2008)

WTF?? XD

Schamrock, Cuba und Caspa in Konstanz sind echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber definitiv falsches forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (29. Oktober 2008)

1. heißt das Kneipen und 2. gibt es die in jeder Stadt... einfach mal die HP der Gelben Seiten besuchen.


----------



## neo1986 (29. Oktober 2008)

Das war keine gute idee. 
Ich preovezeie dir ab jetzt 20 seiten flame oder ein close.

Zum thema:
Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der disco oder kneipengänger aber ich kann dir die traverne weltenwanderer empfelen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> /close
> 
> Ansonsten in Silbermond gibts was nettes!



triple-post!!!111einself

ZiZ in Rottweil falls du die Stadt kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gehört aber eher in Gott und die Welt und evlt. solltest noch schreiben wo genau du was suchst.


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. Oktober 2008)

MR schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich weiß es ist nich der richtige Ort aber...


Warum der WoW-Bereich? Warum nicht das Off-Topic? Warum?! *theatralisch in die Knie geh*

/versheep


----------



## BladeDragonGX (29. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Warum der WoW-Bereich? Warum nicht das Off-Topic? Warum?! *theatralisch in die Knie geh*
> 
> /versheep



Ich glaube du hast ihn gesheeped^^


----------



## Monyesak (29. Oktober 2008)

hier trichter in neustadt/aisch, billig hofmann pils XD


----------



## Nimophelio (29. Oktober 2008)

Ach wie dumm...
Er macht das weil hier irgendwo wer nen Achievement gebaut hat mit:
Fang 5 Threads mit:
Ich weiss es ist nicht der richtige Ort
oder
Ich weiss es gehört nicht zum Thema.
Wie dumm kann man sein?


----------



## Dracun (29. Oktober 2008)

Köln:

Der Weißer Holunder (Gute kleine gemütliche Billiardkneipe)
Valhalla (Metall Kneipe)
Das Früh (Brauhaus eins der besten in Köln)

Sonst haben viele Kneipen/ Bars wo i früher rum hing ihren Charme und Flair verloren , weil die von pubertierenden Gören & Kids überrannt worden^^


----------



## Avyn (29. Oktober 2008)

Kaiserkeller in Detmold (falls sich mal jemand in das Kaff verirrt)
ist ne gemütliche Kneipe in der oft unbekannte aber gute Bands auftreten (1-3mal die Woche) und ausserdem gibts leckere Burger und leckeres Schwarzbier.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

Cue in Kelheim is ne kleine Billiardkneipe die Tische sind scheiße aber die Currywurst ist die Beste auf der ganzen Welt
Piratenhöhle in Regensburg ganz nett aber nix besonderes


----------



## Urzas (29. Oktober 2008)

heyho


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Oktober 2008)

Falls du nach Kasse kommst MUSST du ins Shamrock fahren, n Irisches dreckloch neben ner edeldisco. Beides ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (30. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Das war keine gute idee.
> Ich preovezeie dir ab jetzt 20 seiten flame oder ein close.
> 
> Zum thema:
> ...




Du bist Wohl oder "ich hocke den ganzen Abend immer vor dem pc gänger"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ianvalor (30. Oktober 2008)

> Das Früh (Brauhaus eins der besten in Köln)



Möööp... falsch! Die Kellner sind unaufmerksam und das ganze is zu sehr für den Touri gemacht. Wennste ein richtiges Brauhaus abseits vom Schuss mit weniger Touris haben willst, geh zum Paeffgen beim Friedensplatz.

Was ich noch empfehlen kann ist das "Konrad Tönz" in Berlin, coole Oldschool Kneipe... gemütlich und ein wenig abgefahren, da sehr im Stil der 60 - 70er und Musik vom Tonband 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

Frankfurt:
Cocoon Club


----------



## Dracun (30. Oktober 2008)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Möööp... falsch! Die Kellner sind unaufmerksam und das ganze is zu sehr für den Touri gemacht. Wennste ein richtiges Brauhaus abseits vom Schuss mit weniger Touris haben willst, geh zum Paeffgen beim Friedensplatz.
> 
> Was ich noch empfehlen kann ist das "Konrad Tönz" in Berlin, coole Oldschool Kneipe... gemütlich und ein wenig abgefahren, da sehr im Stil der 60 - 70er und Musik vom Tonband
> 
> ...



Kann ich jetzt nicht sagen ich hatte da keine Probs und i fand es immer sehr schön da, ausserdem is das ja meine Meinung also kannst du ja nicht sagen 





> Möööp... falsch!


 ...oder??^^

Päffgen is auch net übel aber mir gefällt halt der Flair im Früh.so des wars von mir^^


----------



## Zez (30. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Frankfurt:
> Cocoon Club


War ich noch nie - aber war 6 Stunden + in ihrem Zelt auf der Nature One - Die Musik war einfach edel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (30. Oktober 2008)

Hamburg aufm Kiez:Herzblut und Kaiserkeller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die find ich immer ganz angenehm

Kaiserkeller sind immer verschiedene events da is üfr jeden denk ich was dabei


----------



## Flutura (30. Oktober 2008)

In Muenster (Westfalen) sind der Buddenturm und das Rockcafe gut.

Und nahe legen moecht ich noch das Fegefeuer, eine mittelalterliche Taverne.


----------



## Thront (30. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im ekligen​*KaSSeL*​


----------

